# Driveclub



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

Has any 1 on here got drive club?

What are you views on it (other than the fact its takes an age to get online)

Its the best racing game on the ps4 imho (not that there is many to choose from hahahaha)

Shane


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive got it, and I like it, but the servers have been down ever since I purchased it. Ive only been doing single race mode. Project Racing released next month looks good also.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I got driveclub the other day and really like it, it's definatly the best racing game on ps4 but as said there ain't much choice at the moment !

I only do the career type races not bothered with the online stuff.


----------



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

When you get online its worth the wait, really good when you get your own club together aswell :thumb:

Just add me if you want to join a club (SWARD28)

Shane


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

shane25, how does the club thing work exactly? Do you need a group of mates to all be online at the same time to start racing? If they aren't all online at the same time does that mean you can't race?


----------



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

You don't have to be in a club to race online you can do it on your own or just join In and the computer will put you in a club. It is getting better online (more stable, etc) if you have a club you don't need every member to be there to race. It's the same points system as racing offline


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, just got this last night.
I'm not that good at diving games and won't be playing that much, but if someone sets up a DW club I'll join.
Crappygamer64.

Atb 
Mand


----------



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll add you in to my club if you want, also you'll have more cars unlocked 

Shane


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone still playing this? Just started looking at it, need an online club to join? One that is still active. 

Or has everyone moved on to Project CARS?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Same as above^^^


----------



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

I still go on it every now and then, the problem is i'm away offshore for almost another 3 weeks, but i can add you to my club if your interested?

Cheers

Shane


----------

